# MIDI keyboard stand or sliding tray



## Kevin Smithers (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello,

I was thinking about putting my MIDI controller under my desk either with a low fixed stand or attaching a sliding tray to my current desk. Does anyone have good recommendations on either of those? I'd like to avoid buying a new desk at the moment.

I currently have the Studio Trends desk form GC, not ideal but does the job for now.

Thanks!


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 12, 2015)

Depends on your keyboard and whether you need access to sliders or just the keys. Weight of course also plays a part.

I use a studiologic SL-880 on a keyboard stand in front of my desk, with my mouse, keyboard, and nanokontrol sitting on top.
This works well for me because I sit at a comfortable distance from my screens, (2 x 27" + 1 x 19"), and the keyboard is at a comfortable playing height.
As soon as I attempt to put a keyboard either on top of the desk, or under it, it is no longer at a comfortable playing height.

Here is a quick phone snap to give a better idea of what I mean...


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 12, 2015)

I bought the Nektar Impact 88 specially for its low height (and low price point) to fit under my desk. I used to have one of those "X" stands but it was annoying as I couldn't sit "under" my desk since they were in the way. I replaced it with a stand that has 4 legs and an adjustable height. To fit I have to put it on the lowest setting. If my desk were 1cm lower it wouldn't fit. I don't slide it in and out as I have to be careful because the supports on my desk hit the buttons on my controller like the transport buttons. My desk is thin and bare so it had lots of room for the keyboard. Ikea had a cheap glass desk that would work great but I don't think they make it anymore. The only drawback with my desk is that the edge is curved so the keys towards the ends of the keyboard are more covered by the desk but I could always pull it out.

I recommend looking at Junkie XL's studio as he doesn't have the Beijer desks with the keyboard built in but instead has it on a stand underneath it.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 12, 2015)

I'd recommend sliding the desktop over the keyboard. That leaves you the right distance from your speakers and monitor when you uncover the keyboard.

This is the desk I sell, but I'm doing my best not to be a sleazebag and just link it so you can see the logic.

http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/co ... esk_Ad.pdf


----------



## Kevin Smithers (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks guys. Jdiggity1, what's the name of the stand that you're using in the picture?

Gerhard, funny that you mention Junkie XL, I was watching a video of his when I posted this comment. Couldn't quite see the stand, but something like that would work for me. What stand are you using?


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Jun 13, 2015)

It's just a standard X stand (quik-lok), but that's only because it is what I had lying around.
A 'Z' stand or table stand would be better, since the 'X' restricts leg movement a bit, as Gerhard mentions.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 13, 2015)

This is similar to the one I have:
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/WS8550

I believe this is JXL's:
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/OmegaStd

Its a lot more expensive but I think it looks nicer. There's a good picture of it on his Facebook page with his dog playing the keyboard. If you look farther down there's also a picture of it at his RCP studio.


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 13, 2015)

Nick Batzdorf @ Fri Jun 12 said:


> I'd recommend sliding the desktop over the keyboard. That leaves you the right distance from your speakers and monitor when you uncover the keyboard.
> 
> This is the desk I sell, but I'm doing my best not to be a sleazebag and just link it so you can see the logic.
> 
> http://www.virtualinstrumentsmag.com/co ... esk_Ad.pdf



I think Nick's desk is one of the best things going. I'm ashamed to say that (because I'm a woodworker, too) I copied it -- or at least the idea. The sliding desktop is key.

Mahlon


----------



## Kevin Smithers (Jun 14, 2015)

Great. Thanks a lot for the ideas and recommendations guys.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 14, 2015)

http://i.imgur.com/NINQzhS.jpg
This is the one I'm going to be building in the next few weeks


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Jun 14, 2015)

Mystic @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> http://i.imgur.com/NINQzhS.jpg
> This is the one I'm going to be building in the next few weeks



Are you sure it has enough rack spaces? :lol:


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 14, 2015)

Mahlon, I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## Mystic (Jun 14, 2015)

Gerhard Westphalen @ Sun Jun 14 said:


> Mystic @ Sun Jun 14 said:
> 
> 
> > http://i.imgur.com/NINQzhS.jpg
> ...


Making two modifications to the design. Both lower inside rack bays will be getting glass doors on the fronts for two computers to be isolated inside. That will leave 28 rack spaces left. The idea is to keep everything together in a single workstation since my space is limited in here.


----------

